# Private Medical College Admission 2014



## KRRISH

I created this thread to discuss about Admission.. Where you have applied? and what is your future plan ? It help all the students to know about admission process..Kindly share


----------



## eaqa

I haven t applied yet I have 923 in matric , 880 in fsc and 740 in uhs ITS LIKE 74% Aggregate (I think so) .I really want to get admission in a college what should I do where should I TAKE ADMISSION. And I want to do mbbs what are my chances??plz reply


----------



## KRRISH

apply in akhtar saeed, central park and rashid latif...hope you will get admission


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

985 matric.920 fsc.602 mcat  aggregate 70%.applied in central park,akhtar saeed,lmdc,rashid latif,fmh. soon in avicenna.and waiting for uol to open its admission.


----------



## KRRISH

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> 985 matric.920 fsc.602 mcat  aggregate 70%.applied in central park,akhtar saeed,lmdc,rashid latif,fmh. soon in avicenna.and waiting for uol to open its admission.


Are admission open in Central park , akhtar saeed etc? Last date ?


----------



## nouman javed

someone should give the ranking of private medical colleges so students who have good aggregate could choose a better medical school.
and guide about fumc plz in comparison to shifa


----------



## KRRISH

Ranking wise list of private medical colleges under UHS do follow this list if you get admission more than one college .. i am 100% sure no one can provide you this information. it contains merit and selection process. and remember there is no official ranking. it is based on faculty, Hospiyal and result.
1. CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
Abdur Rehman Road, Lahore Cantt, Lahore 
Ph: 042-6605550
Merit : 81.7
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 37.5% mcat , 12.5 college test
2. Shalamar Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
Programmes : 
M.B.B.S 
Address :
Shalamar Link Road, Mughalpura, Lahore
Ph: 042-36818604, UAN 111-205-205
Fax:042-36835555
Merit : 82.7
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
3. FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Laboratory Technology 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Imaging Technology 
Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Speech and Language Therapy 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Audiology 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Dental Hygiene 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Dental Technology 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Optometry & Orhoptics
B.Sc. (Hons.) Nutrition
Condensed B.Sc. Medical Lab Technology (2-years)
Condensed B.Sc Medical Imaging Technology (1-year)
M.D. Nephrology
Address :
Shadman, Lahore 
UAN: 111-555-600 
Ph: 042-7561234, 7566110-1 
Fax: 042-7570586
Merit : 78-79%
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 37.5% mcat , 12.5% college test
4. Wah Medical College, Wah Cantt 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
P.O.F Hospital, Wah Cantt 
Ph: 051-9314388, 9314385 
Fax: 051-9314356
Merit : 82%
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
5. Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
Programmes :
MBBS
Address :
Jati Umra Raiwind Road, Lahore
UAN: 111-123-786
Ph: 042-7860101-04 
Fax: 042-7860105
Merit : 80%+
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
6. Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
Tulip Block, Sector C, Bahria Town, Lahore
Ph: 042-7514245, 7512389
Merit : 74.4
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 37.5% mcat , 12.5% college test
7. Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S
B.Sc. (Hons.) Emergency & Intensive Care Technology 
Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Dental Technology 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Imaging Technology 
B.Sc. (Hons.) Medical Laboratory Technology 
MS Orthopaedic Surgery
Address :
Tulspura, Canal Bank North, Lahore-53400 
Ph: 042-6582201-06 
Fax: 042-6582208
Merit : 77%+
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
8. Multan Medical & Dental College Multan. 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
Southern Bypass Jahangir Abad, Multan
Ph: 061-6782877-78 Fax:061-6782879
Merit : 75%+
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
9. Central Park Medical College, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
31-KM Ferozepur Road (kahna Nou), Lahore
Ph: 042-5063064, 5734670
Merit : 73-75 %
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
10. Rashid Latif Medical College, Lahore 
Programmes : 
M.B.B.S 
Address :
35-Km Ferozpur Road, Lahore
Ph: 0492 451091-5
Fax:0492 451099
Merit : 70%
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
11. Avicenna Medical College, Lahore 
Programmes : 
M.B.B.S 
Address :
DHA, Phase-9, Baidian Road, Lahore
Ph: 042-35600372-81
Fax:042-35600380
Merit : no random merit 
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
12. Amna Inayat Medical College
Programmes : 
MBBS 
Address :
Faizpur Interchange (M2) Motorway, Lahore
Ph.042-37170222, 042-37170444, 042-37170555
Merit : 69-70%
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
13. Continental Medical College, Lahore 
Programmes :
M.B.B.S 
Address :
2-Civic Centre Township, Lahore
Ph: 042-5156901-04 
Fax: 042-5156900
Last year it was ban ..has only 50 seats
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview
14. Aziz Fatima Medical & Dental College, Faisalabad 
Programmes : 
MBBS 
Address :
Ghafoor Bashir Building, 
West Canal Road Faisal Town, Faisalabad 
Ph: 041-8753523
Merit : 68% 
Selection : 10% matric , 40% fsc , 50% mcat and interview​


----------



## eaqa

KRRISH said:


> apply in akhtar saeed, central park and rashid latif...hope you will get admission


thanks krissh for reply.But do I stand a chance in avecena med college or foundation med college.And what abt mohudin med college How is it?


----------



## KRRISH

eaqa said:


> thanks krissh for reply.But do I stand a chance in avecena med college or foundation med college.And what abt mohudin med college How is it?


Except Foundation you have chance in remaining


----------



## mediz

Krish can u provide the information about last year closing merit of foundation, wah, cmh? (foreign seats)


----------



## KRRISH

mediz said:


> Krish can u provide the information about last year closing merit of foundation, wah, cmh? (foreign seats)


For Foreign seats merit is less than local seats... If you have 66%+ you have good chance


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

krissh jin colleges mein interview hongay wo apne interview kay 12.5 % add nahi karein gay?they take students on uhs merit??


----------



## KRRISH

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> krissh jin colleges mein interview hongay wo apne interview kay 12.5 % add nahi karein gay?they take students on uhs merit??


No, their interview is just a formality ..they just wanted to know that weather student is intrested or not... They can pay fee or not.. These are the purpose of interview...


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

but i think lmdc wale to sub ko interview kay liye bulatey hain.


----------



## KRRISH

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> but i think lmdc wale to sub ko interview kay liye bulatey hain.


 Yes , LMDC call all the applying canidates


----------



## baby doll

KRRISH said:


> For Foreign seats merit is less than local seats... If you have 66%+ you have good chance


wt is the fee stucture of foreign seats in lmdc shalamar sharif nd fmh? wt r requirmnts if a local student wnts to ge admission on a foreign seat???? kia procedure hta? 

- - - Updated - - -

wich one is best if we wnt to get admsn on foreign seat?lmdc fmh shalamar r sharif?


----------



## KRRISH

baby doll said:


> wt is the fee stucture of foreign seats in lmdc shalamar sharif nd fmh? wt r requirmnts if a local student wnts to ge admission on a foreign seat???? kia procedure hta?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wich one is best if we wnt to get admsn on foreign seat?lmdc fmh shalamar r sharif?


Fee is near 15 lac or more... 
You should prefer 
1. Shalamar
2. FMH
3. LMDC
4. Sharif


----------



## mediz

KRRISH said:


> For Foreign seats merit is less than local seats... If you have 66%+ you have good chance


Thank you btw when are admissions starting in foundation?


----------



## nouman javed

thanks Krish. plz tell about the standard of fumc as I shall apply there.


----------



## KRRISH

mediz said:


> Thank you btw when are admissions starting in foundation?


Very soon... Keep visiting their website..and newspaper

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> thanks Krish. plz tell about the standard of fumc as I shall apply there.


Good University... Yes apply there


----------



## mzain109

*Admission Help*

i Want to take help from you people that i have two options to got admissions 

one is LMDC and second one is Avicenna 

so tell which is best..........

i have to make only the final decision


----------



## aneyk

Mine is 77.8%???for MBBS??? now what???


----------



## KRRISH

mzain109 said:


> i Want to take help from you people that i have two options to got admissions
> 
> one is LMDC and second one is Avicenna
> 
> so tell which is best..........
> 
> i have to make only the final decision


LMDC

- - - Updated - - -



aneyk said:


> Mine is 77.8%???for MBBS??? now what???


Apply in all medical colleges... hopefully you will get admission


----------



## mzain109

On what basis you preferred lmdc ?
I want the reasons ...as the people state that with respect to education avicenna is better than the lmdc so
Tell me on what basis you preferred lmdc.?


----------



## KRRISH

mzain109 said:


> On what basis you preferred lmdc ?
> I want the reasons ...as the people state that with respect to education avicenna is better than the lmdc so
> Tell me on what basis you preferred lmdc.?


faculty of LMDC is better than avicenna... Environment of LMDC much better than avicenna ...study is better in avacenna no doubt


----------



## decent

hello krrish my o-level equivalence marks are(709/900),Fsc(765/1100) and mcat(497/1100) and my aggregate is 58%.So plz suggest me in which PMDC and UHS recognized private medical clges I should apply.And what does open merit means?and what about giving donations and taking token..Plz reply soon................plz............

- - - Updated - - -

plz reply krrish what should i do

- - - Updated - - -

plz reply


----------



## KRRISH

decent said:


> hello krrish my o-level equivalence marks are(709/900),Fsc(765/1100) and mcat(497/1100) and my aggregate is 58%.So plz suggest me in which PMDC and UHS recognized private medical clges I should apply.And what does open merit means?and what about giving donations and taking token..Plz reply soon................plz............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plz reply krrish what should i do
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plz reply


 Low chances for you... You have to give huge donation...applay in avicenna...


----------



## decent

should i apply in continential,Rashid latif,akhtar saeed,sharif,uol,lahore for bds.And there are any chances of getting admission in mbbs in these colleges.plz rply soon .if i apply on foreign seat can i get then .and if yes then what would be the procedure.Ppppppppp...........................lz rply. Should i apply in ISLAMABAD MEDICAL CLGE OR IN MULTAN CLGE WHAT U THNK.


----------



## KRRISH

decent said:


> should i apply in continential,Rashid latif,akhtar saeed,sharif,uol,lahore for bds.And there are any chances of getting admission in mbbs in these colleges.plz rply soon .if i apply on foreign seat can i get then .and if yes then what would be the procedure.Ppppppppp...........................lz rply. Should i apply in ISLAMABAD MEDICAL CLGE OR IN MULTAN CLGE WHAT U THNK.


Yes..apply in all..and hope you should get admission...


----------



## decent

are there chances that i will get admission in Islamabad Medical and Dental college,Multan Medical college.Should i apply there.plz tell


----------



## Katniss

decent said:


> are there chances that i will get admission in Islamabad Medical and Dental college,Multan Medical college.Should i apply there.plz tell


Do apply in MMDC, minimum required aggregate is 40%. (If you are not willing to repeat)


----------



## decent

what is MMDC

- - - Updated - - -

k i gt it thank u so much for your suggestion


----------



## nouman javed

can someone guide that what is benefit of doing mbbs from private medical college? nearly 36lacs are expended then what is the best way to earn it?
I am confused? please some one explain the plus points of mbbs and what is the salary of doctor in Pakistan? if a government graduate would get the same salary as private then what's the benefit of doing mbbs from private institute? I have 83.4246 aggregate and applying to fumc and concerned about huge amount of fee whether I would be able to earn it again.


----------



## KRRISH

decent said:


> what is MMDC
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> k i gt it thank u so much for your suggestion


Multan medical and dental college

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> can someone guide that what is benefit of doing mbbs from private medical college? nearly 36lacs are expended then what is the best way to earn it?
> I am confused? please some one explain the plus points of mbbs and what is the salary of doctor in Pakistan? if a government graduate would get the same salary as private then what's the benefit of doing mbbs from private institute? I have 83.4246 aggregate and applying to fumc and concerned about huge amount of fee whether I would be able to earn it again.


Degree is same ...everything is same... Yes you can earn that amount easily..


----------



## Hammas

hey, my aggrigate is 75.9, in which medical clg from Punjab and Islamabad i can get admisson without any donation. reply plz


----------



## KRRISH

Hammas said:


> hey, my aggrigate is 75.9, in which medical clg from Punjab and Islamabad i can get admisson without any donation. reply plz


central park,akhtar saeed, rashid latif, IMDC, yusra...


----------



## Hammas

what abt lmdc?


----------



## eaqa

I have heard of rawal med college can someone tell how is this med college its is private.


----------



## KRRISH

Hammas said:


> what abt lmdc?


Hard chances

- - - Updated - - -



eaqa said:


> I have heard of rawal med college can someone tell how is this med college its is private.


It is just good...not best...


----------



## RobinAV

Hi. Can somebody tell me if people who have domiciles other than the federal domicile apply to FUMC on the basis of their score for the Federal Medical and Dental College test?


----------



## decent

whAT ABout the warning issued to some hospitals for their non-functional hospital that include CMH,continential,wah,Islamabad,UOL,central park,in the beginning of 2014.So should we apply to these this time.plz someone guide.plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KRRISH

decent said:


> whAT ABout the warning issued to some hospitals for their non-functional hospital that include CMH,continential,wah,Islamabad,UOL,central park,in the beginning of 2014.So should we apply to these this time.plz someone guide.plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Dnt worry apply there..These warnings are just for a little time...


----------



## sizz

With 78.6% Aggregate shall i apply to shalamar?? Do i have any chances of getting in?


----------



## KRRISH

sizz said:


> With 78.6% Aggregate shall i apply to shalamar?? Do i have any chances of getting in?


 low chances... their merit will close near 81-82 this year


----------



## masterh

sizz said:


> With 78.6% Aggregate shall i apply to shalamar?? Do i have any chances of getting in?


Sorry, No Chance! Shalamar's merit will close abovr 82% this year. Considering, it's a top tier medical college which is upto the standards of PMDC. 

- - - Updated - - -



decent said:


> whAT ABout the warning issued to some hospitals for their non-functional hospital that include CMH,continential,wah,Islamabad,UOL,central park,in the beginning of 2014.So should we apply to these this time.plz someone guide.plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Having trouble with PMDC surely decreases the FACE VALUE and REPUTATION of an institute. Whether or not, they will face a ban or not, that is a different story altogether.


----------



## Innocent Heart4

No,lmdc don't call all tha applying students.
Lmdc calls to only selected students.

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody knows about Azra Naheed Medical College?.
It's reputation,faculty,environment etc????


----------



## KRRISH

Innocent Heart4 said:


> No,lmdc don't call all tha applying students.
> Lmdc calls to only selected students.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anybody knows about Azra Naheed Medical College?.
> It's reputation,faculty,environment etc????


LMDC call almost all the students.... Azra Naheed is just good college...Not excelent...


----------



## AailO

what kind of college is Amna Inayat Medical College lahore??


----------



## KRRISH

AailO said:


> what kind of college is Amna Inayat Medical College lahore??


good college..


----------



## illbill

I have applied for shifa as of yet, i got 70.9/87.5 in shifa thing any chance of me getting into shifa?? and mcat aggregate is 84.55 any suggestions as to which medical college should i apply, as i was really hoping id score higher in mcat but that didn't happen i was thinking of going for CMH and FUMC. how are these colleges compared to shifa? and do i have a chance of getting in to them with my aggregate? and is LMDC good?


----------



## masterh

illbill said:


> I have applied for shifa as of yet, i got 70.9/87.5 in shifa thing any chance of me getting into shifa?? and mcat aggregate is 84.55 any suggestions as to which medical college should i apply, as i was really hoping id score higher in mcat but that didn't happen i was thinking of going for CMH and FUMC. how are these colleges compared to shifa? and do i have a chance of getting in to them with my aggregate? and is LMDC good?


You have a good chance getting into Shifa. As for your aggregate, you can get into CMH and FUMC, provided you do well in their Entry Test. LMDC is good too. However with your aggregate, you should consider Shalamar as well, top-notch, best clinical side in the private sector, best MBBS results in UHS and, a great reputation. They don't conduct their own Entry Test and your aggregate is good enough to ensure admission there. Plus, they give scholarships as well.  LMDC is good too.

_Go to the Medical College, which suits you. _


----------



## Asad14

Can i get in any medical college with 66.67% aggregate ????????????


----------



## muniba

In matric i scored 92, in fsc 85, my mcat agg is 79.6......... do i have any chance in FUMC...... or i should consider repeating....... plz anybody reply i need serious advice


----------



## illbill

masterh said:


> You have a good chance getting into Shifa. As for your aggregate, you can get into CMH and FUMC, provided you do well in their Entry Test. LMDC is good too. However with your aggregate, you should consider Shalamar as well, top-notch, best clinical side in the private sector, best MBBS results in UHS and, a great reputation. They don't conduct their own Entry Test and your aggregate is good enough to ensure admission there. Plus, they give scholarships as well.  LMDC is good too.
> 
> _Go to the Medical College, which suits you. _


So what was the closing merit for Shalamar last year and also the closing merit for CMH and FUMC. and do the merit of these private colleges change on an yearly basses or are they consistent?


----------



## masterh

illbill said:


> So what was the closing merit for Shalamar last year and also the closing merit for CMH and FUMC. and do the merit of these private colleges change on an yearly basses or are they consistent?


The merit changes! CMH and Shalamar both had an equal merit per UHS Aggregate, around 82-83% last year. FUMC conducted it's own entry test, but per UHS aggregate, they gave admission to students who had an aggregate around 80%.


----------



## RobinAV

masterh said:


> The merit changes! CMH and Shalamar both had an equal merit per UHS Aggregate, around 82-83% last year. FUMC conducted it's own entry test, but per UHS aggregate, they gave admission to students who had an aggregate around 80%.


Are you sure FUMC conducted their own test last year? The prospectus and website all say that you have to submit the score of a federal/provincial test.


----------



## illbill

masterh said:


> The merit changes! CMH and Shalamar both had an equal merit per UHS Aggregate, around 82-83% last year. FUMC conducted it's own entry test, but per UHS aggregate, they gave admission to students who had an aggregate around 80%.


So shalamar does not have any entrance test I will get admission based on my MCAT aggregate?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

how is rlmc ..does it offer BDS? and its faculty and all ? plz let me know

- - - Updated - - -

krrish what about rlmc ? is it good and does it offer BDS ?


----------



## Katniss

RobinAV said:


> Are you sure FUMC conducted their own test last year? The prospectus and website all say that you have to submit the score of a federal/provincial test.


They didn't conduct a test last year. They consider your MCAT scores. Last year's closing merit being 82%.


----------



## masterh

illbill said:


> So shalamar does not have any entrance test I will get admission based on my MCAT aggregate?


Yes.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

for different medical colleges in private sector what is the minimun aggregate for BDS ?


----------



## eaqa

I guess its 60%


- - - Updated - - -

Is yusra med college a good college with 74 %????


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> for different medical colleges in private sector what is the minimun aggregate for BDS ?


what about lahore ? ..i m not going to islamabad :/


----------



## CosmosCrazy042

What is the Faculty at LMDC like? Are their results any good? If i have to choose between Rlmc, Central Park Medical College, Akhar Saeed and Lmdc, which College should i choose?


----------



## KRRISH

Asad14 said:


> Can i get in any medical college with 66.67% aggregate ????????????


Hard chances...but you will get admission with the help of donation....visit avicenna as soon as posible

- - - Updated - - -



tayyaba pervaiz said:


> how is rlmc ..does it offer BDS? and its faculty and all ? plz let me know
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> krrish what about rlmc ? is it good and does it offer BDS ?


Your aggregate is 73%??? You also have a chance for MBBS in RLMC and CPMC...RLMC have not introduced BDS yet..But news are there from this year they are going to start BDS classes


----------



## sizz

with 50-50 seats of girls and boys
with 78.6% aggregate can i get in to rlmc,fmh and cpmc?
what chances do i have?


----------



## Crypt

sizz said:


> with 50-50 seats of girls and boys
> with 78.6% aggregate can i get in to rlmc,fmh and cpmc?
> what chances do i have?


Cant say abt fmh,
But definitely in cpmc and rlmc.


----------



## AailO

KRRISH said:


> good college..



thanks..! anyone know last date of form sub of Amna Inayat medical college?


----------



## HaseebKhan

Is 50-50 quota going to be introduced this year? I REALLY don't think so.


----------



## baby doll

tips abt akhter saeed test??? feeling cnfused. . . r test k mrks agregat me kese add hty hn? brh jta hy agregat?


----------



## Raja Junaid

*Pak Medical College*

krish i have 73% marks in matric 70% marks in fsc but 43% marks in uhs can i got admission in any punjab private medical college


----------



## Ehsan-Ul-Haq

Hey krish!! I' ve got 944 marks in fsc‚960 in metric‚783 :'( in mcat. My aggregate is 79. Can i get admission in cmh?
Plz tell bro........


----------



## KRRISH

Ehsan-Ul-Haq said:


> Hey krish!! I' ve got 944 marks in fsc‚960 in metric‚783 :'( in mcat. My aggregate is 79. Can i get admission in cmh?
> Plz tell bro........


Do well in the test you will get in...if 50,50 rule applied you will get admission for sure

- - - Updated - - -



Raja Junaid said:


> krish i have 73% marks in matric 70% marks in fsc but 43% marks in uhs can i got admission in any punjab private medical college


Hard chances... Apply in avicenna and low merit colleges

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> tips abt akhter saeed test??? feeling cnfused. . . r test k mrks agregat me kese add hty hn? brh jta hy agregat?


I will tell you all... Please wait


----------



## hudsuf

I got 783/900 in matric. 935/1100 in fsc and 832/1100 in mcat. im applying to cmh,lmdc and fmh. what are my chances? where else should I apply? my aggregrate is 80.6% i think...


----------



## KRRISH

hudsuf said:


> I got 783/900 in matric. 935/1100 in fsc and 832/1100 in mcat. im applying to cmh,lmdc and fmh. what are my chances? where else should I apply? my aggregrate is 80.6% i think...


You have bright chances...Apply in all medical college...CMH slightly low chance..But LMDC and FMH bright chance


----------



## baby doll

KRRISH said:


> I will tell you all... Please wait


when will u tell?


----------



## rubab

I've got 78.86% aggregate where should i apply for MBBS ???


----------



## CosmosCrazy042

rubab said:


> I've got 78.86% aggregate where should i apply for MBBS ???


You've got bright chances in LMDC, go for it.
You can try FMH too they take their own test, you've got a chance there too.
Also you can apply to CPMC, RLMC and Akhtar Saeed all good Colleges.


----------



## Umer Yamin

rubab said:


> I've got 78.86% aggregate where should i apply for MBBS ???


CPMC, Akhtar Saeed, RLMC


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

if i ll have to choose between BDS in FMH,LMDC and MBBS in rlmc ? what should i choose ? and why ?


----------



## KRRISH

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> if i ll have to choose between BDS in FMH,LMDC and MBBS in rlmc ? what should i choose ? and why ?


Go for MBBS , If you are not interested in MBBS go for LMDC for BDS


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> if i ll have to choose between BDS in FMH,LMDC and MBBS in rlmc ? what should i choose ? and why ?


BDS from LMDC, and because MBBS these days is too mainstream.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS from LMDC, and because MBBS these days is too mainstream.


A friend of mine studying in FMH told me not to go to LMDC and her college is better than LMDC :/ so FMH isn't good as far as BDS is concerned ?

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> Go for MBBS , If you are not interested in MBBS go for LMDC for BDS


I applied in rlmc only for MBBS ..but i think i must do BDS .. Lets see


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> A friend of mine studying in FMH told me not to go to LMDC and her college is better than LMDC :/ so FMH isn't good as far as BDS is concerned ?


I study at LMDC so my opinion would obviously be biased, ask someone who's not a student of either one of those, he/she will be able to guide you better.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> I study at LMDC so my opinion would obviously be biased, ask someone who's not a student of either one of those, he/she will be able to guide you better.


Ok  thank u so much


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> I study at LMDC so my opinion would obviously be biased, ask someone who's not a student of either one of those, he/she will be able to guide you better.


can u please tell me the last merit of BDS in LMDC ?  i m tensed agian as somebody told me it was 78 something


----------



## bushra shahbaz

I have an aggregate of 82.2% plz tell me where to apply?... in which medical colleges do i have chances ?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

bushra shahbaz said:


> I have an aggregate of 82.2% plz tell me where to apply?... in which medical colleges do i have chances ?


apply in shalamaar,FMH,CMH,LMDC ..i think u can get in  becayse your aggregate is good


----------



## bushra shahbaz

Ahan okay... i will apply in these... can u also tell me about sharif medical college ? Is it worth applying there with this aggregate ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

bushra shahbaz said:


> Ahan okay... i will apply in these... can u also tell me about sharif medical college ? Is it worth applying there with this aggregate ?


Not at all.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> Not at all.


umer are you from LMDC ? 
can u please tell me the merit in LMDC fro bDS ? or can i get in on merit ? my aggregate is 73.6  I m extremely worried ..or i have to pay donations ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> umer are you from LMDC ?
> can u please tell me the merit in LMDC fro bDS ? or can i get in on merit ? my aggregate is 73.6  I m extremely worried ..or i have to pay donations ?


You'll get into BDS without donations, last year the merit was 68%
This year max 69.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> You'll get into BDS without donations, last year the merit was 68%
> This year max 69.


yesterday somebody told me that in LMDC the merit was 75 above for BDS :/ do u know what was the exact for FMH ? what are my chances there ? i want to know this so that i apply in more and more places because i think its risky :/ if i don't get in any of them


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> yesterday somebody told me that in LMDC the merit was 75 above for BDS :/ do u know what was the exact for FMH ? what are my chances there ? i want to know this so that i apply in more and more places because i think its risky :/ if i don't get in any of them


I am telling you the merit was around 68% and whoever told you that is definitely wrong as my aggregate was 70.33% and I got in without any donations.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> yesterday somebody told me that in LMDC the merit was 75 above for BDS :/ do u know what was the exact for FMH ? what are my chances there ? i want to know this so that i apply in more and more places because i think its risky :/ if i don't get in any of them


Well FMH's merit was a mystery, people lower than me got in while I didn't, but as they said, it was around 72-73%.


----------



## IckyVicky

Please, could anyone name a few medical colleges that still have their admissions open, this late in October? Along with the last dates for application submission. If, anyone can, please, try to post ASAP. Would be EXTREMELY helpful!


----------



## Umer Yamin

IckyVicky said:


> Please, could anyone name a few medical colleges that still have their admissions open, this late in October? Along with the last dates for application submission. If, anyone can, please, try to post ASAP. Would be EXTREMELY helpful!


Majority of the private medical colleges are open for admissions, apart from the likes of Shifa, AKU and maybe a few more, last dates are all probably in the first week of November.


----------



## IckyVicky

Umer Yamin said:


> Majority of the private medical colleges are open for admissions, apart from the likes of Shifa, AKU and maybe a few more, last dates are all probably in the first week of November.


Thanks for replying! :thumbsup: What about the ones in Lahore, like CMH and Avicenna? Even them? Sorry, if, I'm being redundant!


----------



## Umer Yamin

IckyVicky said:


> Thanks for replying! :thumbsup: What about the ones in Lahore, like CMH and Avicenna? Even them? Sorry, if, I'm being redundant!


Admissions still open in CMH and Avicenna


----------



## eaqa

IS yusra med college a gud college and what abt Islamic international med college????


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> Well FMH's merit was a mystery, people lower than me got in while I didn't, but as they said, it was around 72-73%.


yes it was! even a friend of mine told me that peopke with very low aggregates are admitted there :/ GOD Knows what they people actually do :/ do ut hink they see their own test?


----------



## RobinAV

Umer Yamin said:


> Admissions still open in CMH and Avicenna


Has the admission process started for CMH? I couldn't find anything on their site the last time I checked. Or will I have to get the prospectus in person? :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> IS yusra med college a gud college and what abt Islamic international med college????


They're both fine colleges but I don't have much info about them.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> yes it was! even a friend of mine told me that peopke with very low aggregates are admitted there :/ GOD Knows what they people actually do :/ do ut hink they see their own test?


Naah, I don't think, there test was just a formality in my opinion.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> Naah, I don't think, there test was just a formality in my opinion.


i think the same :/ what about sharif ? what was its merit ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i think the same :/ what about sharif ? what was its merit ?


Too low, it was probably in 60's


----------



## Nawall

eaqa said:


> IS yusra med college a gud college and what abt Islamic international med college????


Yusra is relatively new. Islamic international is better than yusra.


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i think the same :/ what about sharif ? what was its merit ?


Below 65 that is.


----------



## Parsa malik

My friend's aggregate is 64% can she get admission in private medical college in lahore?


----------



## Kaptaan

Umer Yamin said:


> tayyaba pervaiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday somebody told me that in LMDC the merit was 75 above for BDS :/ do u know what was the exact for FMH ? what are my chances there ? i want to know this so that i apply in more and more places because i think its risky :/ if i don't get in any of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you the merit was around 68% and whoever told you that is definitely wrong as my aggregate was 70.33% and I got in without any donations.
Click to expand...

Your post just made my day! My UHS aggregate is 70.4% and I want to get into BDS at LMDC. Wasn't sure I could but you have given me hope. 
Just want to know the fee structure and last date of application submission.


----------



## famal

Hey when are admissions starting CMH Lahore and LMDC ?


----------



## KRRISH

famal said:


> Hey when are admissions starting CMH Lahore and LMDC ?


Admission are open in both


----------



## Umer Yamin

Kaptaan said:


> Your post just made my day! My UHS aggregate is 70.4% and I want to get into BDS at LMDC. Wasn't sure I could but you have given me hope.
> Just want to know the fee structure and last date of application submission.


I am not sure last date of submission but probably in the first week of November, you should call them and ask, fee structure for 1st year in my time was Rs. 822,270/- (all charges included except hostel and transport)
Rs. 60,000/- per year for transport
Not sure about the hostel but around 3 lac per year.


----------



## Umer Yamin

famal said:


> Hey when are admissions starting CMH Lahore and LMDC ?


Admissions have started in both, call them up tomorrow and ask for the details.


----------



## Kaptaan

Umer Yamin said:


> Kaptaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post just made my day! My UHS aggregate is 70.4% and I want to get into BDS at LMDC. Wasn't sure I could but you have given me hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to know the fee structure and last date of application submission.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure last date of submission but probably in the first week of November, you should call them and ask, fee structure for 1st year in my time was Rs. 822,270/- (all charges included except hostel and transport)
> Rs. 60,000/- per year for transport
> Not sure about the hostel but around 3 lac per year.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Umer Yamin

Kaptaan said:


> Thanks


N.P


----------



## famal

Thank you but there is nothing related to admissions on their websites online :/ 
Do you guys have any idea about shalamar, sharif, FMH?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Kaptaan said:


> Your post just made my day! My UHS aggregate is 70.4% and I want to get into BDS at LMDC. Wasn't sure I could but you have given me hope.
> Just want to know the fee structure and last date of application submission.


same is the case with me as well  i was really disappointed but when i came to know this i am a bit hopefull now


----------



## KRRISH

Today i received interview call from RLMC ..please share your interview experiences


----------



## IckyVicky

Does anyone know the MBBS closing merit of 'FUMC' for the past year?


----------



## KRRISH

2012 : 76%
2013 : 80%


----------



## baby doll

akhtr saeed k test me jst uhs mcat waly topics hty hain ya full fsc books??? plz help.....koi guide krskta abt test???


----------



## KRRISH

baby doll said:


> akhtr saeed k test me jst uhs mcat waly topics hty hain ya full fsc books??? plz help.....koi guide krskta abt test???


100 Question from fsc..And 100 aptitude with intelligence questions


----------



## baby doll

whole fsc???? hav any idea abt some imp selectiv topcs?


----------



## KRRISH

baby doll said:


> whole fsc???? hav any idea abt some imp selectiv topcs?


Full book..


----------



## aneyk

Acha aur Fmh test mein fsc only MCAT...??? And both books???


----------



## KRRISH

aneyk said:


> Acha aur Fmh test mein fsc only MCAT...??? And both books???


In FMH test only 30 question cme from fsc..so just read important points


----------



## aneyk

KRRISH said:


> In FMH test only 30 question cme from fsc..so just read important points


No 6o would come... what important points???? Itnay zayada hain....


----------



## KRRISH

Anyone applied in Central park medical medical college? Are you called for interview? share your interview experience


----------



## HaseebKhan

CPMC has started calling for interviews?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

aneyk said:


> No 6o would come... what important points???? Itnay zayada hain....


30 from fsc and 30 IQ and english  in this the total will be 60 MCQS


----------



## KRRISH

HaseebKhan said:


> CPMC has started calling for interviews?


yes started


----------



## HaseebKhan

What about Avicenna? Have they begun calling people?


----------



## KRRISH

HaseebKhan said:


> What about Avicenna? Have they begun calling people?


Brother they are almost fill... Principal said that they are following 50/50 quota ..They made merit for girls 950 and for boys it is 900 without donation...He added they have no concern with Aggregate


----------



## HaseebKhan

Merit is quite high. If they have no regards with MCAT then why write it in their list of considerations


----------



## KRRISH

HaseebKhan said:


> Merit is quite high. If they have no regards with MCAT then why write it in their list of considerations


Don't know why ...


----------



## decent

from where would i get mbbs bks?frm medical school or any other shop


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Krrish,what is the admission criteria of cpmc??


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

KRRISH said:


> Fee is near 15 lac or more...
> You should prefer
> 1. Shalamar
> 2. FMH
> 3. LMDC
> 4. Sharif


why not CMH ?


----------



## KRRISH

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Krrish,what is the admission criteria of cpmc??


they have only interview.. merit criteria is same as UHS.. but they take UHS MCAT only 37.5 and 12.5 interview ..


----------



## baddy2430

hi krish i got aggregate of 72 can i get admission in cpmc,lmdc,cmh,fmh,shalimar??????i am willing to pay donation.can i get admission in cmh or shalimar or lmdc on donation????.i go 952 in matric 930 in fsc and in mcat


----------



## Noreen khan

Aslam u alaikum!!!!
I have got 837 in fsc and 928 in metric i want to get admission in bs honrx in optometry frm alshifa...whts the procedure for admision n wht bout its scope...


----------



## KRRISH

baddy2430 said:


> hi krish i got aggregate of 72 can i get admission in cpmc,lmdc,cmh,fmh,shalimar??????i am willing to pay donation.can i get admission in cmh or shalimar or lmdc on donation????.i go 952 in matric 930 in fsc and in mcat


You have chance in cpmc..Also in FMH and LMDC with huge donation with sefarish


----------



## husnain1

Whats the merit of rlmc can u plz tell krrish and u From which college


----------



## ImagineDragons

KRRISH said:


> You have chance in cpmc..Also in FMH and LMDC with huge donation with sefarish


By donation do you mean 30,00,000 like Shifa?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

baddy2430 said:


> hi krish i got aggregate of 72 can i get admission in cpmc,lmdc,cmh,fmh,shalimar??????i am willing to pay donation.can i get admission in cmh or shalimar or lmdc on donation????.i go 952 in matric 930 in fsc and in mcat


its better to stay away from donations ..they ask for a lot of extra money from you .. you must apply for BDS in these colleges and apply in CPMC,RLMC ..i do have an aggregate of 73.6% so i also applied for BDS in good colleges..best of luck ..but this sifaarish thingy in my view is not a good idea 

- - - Updated - - -



ImagineDragons said:


> By donation do you mean 30,00,000 like Shifa?


are you talking about the total fee or the donation only ? :!:


----------



## ImagineDragons

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> its better to stay away from donations ..they ask for a lot of extra money from you .. you must apply for BDS in these colleges and apply in CPMC,RLMC ..i do have an aggregate of 73.6% so i also applied for BDS in good colleges..best of luck ..but this sifaarish thingy in my view is not a good idea
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> are you talking about the total fee or the donation only ? :!:


Donation only, it's crazy.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

ImagineDragons said:


> Donation only, it's crazy.


OMG ! yeah its crazy :/ its better to repeat than giving such huge amount of money :/ even if i could afford i won't have given them


----------



## ImagineDragons

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> OMG ! yeah its crazy :/ its better to repeat than giving such huge amount of money :/ even if i could afford i won't have given them


Exactly, I'd rather invest that money in a property that I can turn into my private clinic. #dreaming


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

ImagineDragons said:


> Exactly, I'd rather invest that money in a property that I can turn into my private clinic. #dreaming


good idea


----------



## baddy2430

qouta system is going to be implemented this year.i called pmdc and guy there told me that they will give it in newspaper in 2 to 3 days.expected merit will be
boys 83%
girls 87%


----------



## husnain1

baddy2430 said:


> qouta system is going to be implemented this year.i called pmdc and guy there told me that they will give it in newspaper in 2 to 3 days.expected merit will be
> boys 83%
> girls 87%


Hahaha from when pmdc started to make merit list only uhs make merit list so call uhs not pmdc it is upto uhs to follow quota system or not and they reject it


----------



## KRRISH

husnain1 said:


> Hahaha from when pmdc started to make merit list only uhs make merit list so call uhs not pmdc it is upto uhs to follow quota system or not and they reject it


By the way UHS is under PMDC..UHS give MBBS degree to different students from govt and private medical college only due to PMDC... If degree is not recognized by PMDC students can't do jobs.. The aggregate formula and all other pattern is given by PMDC..so quota system is also from PMDC... if aggregate formula was accepted why not this quota...but everyone knows that only 7 days remaining from 1st list display ..so its hards to make new lists... but UHS said that we will follow it next year but in private medical colleges it will follow from this year...


----------



## HaseebKhan

Oh Bhai. If UHS is not going to follow PMDC regulations, then who will they follow? I'm aware of what FMDC applicants are facing. The uncertainty of their admissions because of that warning from PMDC. They're not a joke Husnain1


----------



## husnain1

I know all,medical colleges i Pakistan are under pmdc but its Pakistan there is only the rule of power who has power can do anything Uhs is strong enough to reject that rule and chllenge it in court while private colleges doeanot have power to reject pmdc order degree is awarded by pmdc than what's the big deal pmdc canot reject 3400 students degree its the issue between pmdc and uhsif uhs doesnot follow his order than pmdc has only one option to abolish uhs recognization but how is it possible that pmdc abolished the recognization of all Punjab colleges will it can bear the protest of thousands of students

- - - Updated - - -

I think that this matter goes to court and court decides about quota system it is not going to be implemented this year anyway


----------



## eaqa

guys I have like 74% and i have just applied in two med colleges yusra an iimc is it enough or should i apply to others  :?:red:


----------



## baddy2430

can anyone tell me which rank sifarish will be needed to get admission in cmh?????

- - - Updated - - -

also how much drop in cmh and shalimar is expected for boys due to qouta system??????????????

- - - Updated - - -

waiting for ur reply krish


----------



## HaseebKhan

eaqa said:


> guys I have like 74% and i have just applied in two med colleges yusra an iimc is it enough or should i apply to others  :?:red:


If you're out of Lahore, thenI can't really say but if you're situated in Lahore, then GOD YES you SHOULD have :/


----------



## Arooj.2

Aoa, I have 783/900 in matric, 880/1100 in fsc and 580/1100 in mcat. An aggregate of 65.6%. I need a sincere and straight forward guidance that where should I apply.. Looking forward towards kind response..


----------



## Arooj.2

Admissions will close soon in all colleges, plz guide me in which medical colleges do I stand a chance??


----------



## husnain1

Arooj2 sorry to say but your chances of getting admission in mbbs without heavy donation are very less however u may get admissioadmission in BDS WITHOUT DONATION in colleges like Anna inayat ;azra naheed university of Lahore ;rlmc and central park AVICENA AND PROBABLY AKHTERSAEED


----------



## Arooj.2

No no I don't what to give any donations , kindly tell me is there any chance without donations and in which college?? Do I stand any chance in uol??


----------



## husnain1

Do u wantadmission in mbbs or bds in bds ur chances are good in the colleges i mentioned but in mbbs u cannot get admission without donation

- - - Updated - - -

SLIGHT CHANCES IN UOL

- - - Updated - - -

U MIGHT GET IN MBBS IN AMNA ANAYAT TOO


----------



## Arooj.2

Yup I want admission in mbbs.. So there is no use of applying in any college,, I should just apply to uol??


----------



## husnain1

In islamabad apply in yusra


----------



## Arooj.2

Is the admission process still taking place in yusra?? Honestly do I stand any chance in uol??


----------



## husnain1

I sugest three colleges amna anayat yusra and uol do u applied in azra naheed and yusra imdc etc

- - - Updated - - -

I SUGEST THREE COLLEGES AMNA ANAYAT YUSRA AND UOL DO U APPLIED IN AZRA NAHEED AND YUSRA IMDC ETC


----------



## Arooj.2

Thank u very much for ur kind suggestion.. Will be very obliged if u may further guide me how is azra naheed and Amna inayat??


----------



## husnain1

Honestly very minute but if u do good in thier test than u can get in

- - - Updated - - -

IN AZRA NAHEED ADMISSION ARE CLOSED AMNA INNAYAT IS DECENT COLLEGE BUT I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT


----------



## Arooj.2

Hmmmh fingers crossed,, I have already applied in imdc, waiting for result. Will apply in rest as well ensive:


----------



## Arooj.2

How is frontier medical and dental college?? It's in abbotabad


----------



## baddy2430

Arooj.2 said:


> How is frontier medical and dental college?? It's in abbotabad


yeah its good


----------



## Arooj.2

What's ur suggestion?? If I get in frontier, should I join it??


----------



## husnain1

Ya u should joun it without any secong thought bcz ur score is much low frontier is good college


----------



## ImagineDragons

husnain1 said:


> Arooj2 sorry to say but your chances of getting admission in mbbs without heavy donation are very less however u may get admissioadmission in BDS WITHOUT DONATION in colleges like Anna inayat ;azra naheed university of Lahore ;rlmc and central park AVICENA AND PROBABLY AKHTERSAEED


How much donation and how do you give it to the college?


----------



## eaqa

So haseebkhan can u please tell me where should i still aplly . I mean which colleges are still open in lahore for admission???? plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Arooj.2 said:


> Aoa, I have 783/900 in matric, 880/1100 in fsc and 580/1100 in mcat. An aggregate of 65.6%. I need a sincere and straight forward guidance that where should I apply.. Looking forward towards kind response..


Apply to University of Lahore, infact apply to all medical colleges which are not affiliated to UHS like IMDC, if you want to get into a college affiliated to UHS, then I'd suggest Sharif Medical and Dental college, Continental Medical College, another option is Amna Inayat medical college, Riphah also, I'd personally suggest you do BDS instead of MBBS


----------



## HaseebKhan

eaqa said:


> So haseebkhan can u please tell me where should i still aplly . I mean which colleges are still open in lahore for admission???? plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


I'm not sure whether their admissions are open or not, since some of these colleges have started calling for interviews.Try LMDC and Avicenna (They have this knack for looking solely at Fsc marks), RLMC and maybe CPMC too..

Also try UOL and Akhtar Saeed.. don't know about their admissions being still open..


----------



## Arooj.2

Hi there,, I was mistaken in calculating my aggragate, my aggregate comes out to be 67.06%. Guys does that improve my probability for getting into college for MBBS.. Kindly suggest in which colleges do I stand chance with 67.06% aggregate, where should I apply??:flushed:


----------



## Umer Yamin

Arooj.2 said:


> Hi there,, I was mistaken in calculating my aggragate, my aggregate comes out to be 67.06%. Guys does that improve my probability for getting into college for MBBS.. Kindly suggest in which colleges do I stand chance with 67.06% aggregate, where should I apply??:flushed:


Apply to all the colleges that I mentioned above, and yes that does improve your chances


----------



## Arooj.2

Umer how abt akhtar saeed and Avicenna?? And is not the merit of ripah quote high??


----------



## Hammas

i heard merit for MBBS admissions is getting low upto 83% due to 50-50% quota system of boys and girls. my agrigate is 75.9%, should i apply in CMH lahore. What do u recommend. Reply


----------



## Arooj.2

How would that lower the merit?? I have heard too it will lower the merit but how


----------



## Katniss

Arooj.2 said:


> How would that lower the merit?? I have heard too it will lower the merit but how


For guys, not for girls. -_-


----------



## Arooj.2

Yeh naa for girls it should instead increase :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## blamonster

Except 50-50 is not being applied, EVER.

PMDC is losing the case for the 50-50 in the lahore high court.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Arooj.2 said:


> Umer how abt akhtar saeed and Avicenna?? And is not the merit of ripah quote high??


You'll have to do exceptionally well in the Akhtar Saeed test, and Avicenna, they're really creepy, they'd call all their applicants and say 5 lakh donation awr fee jama karwa den kal.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Hammas said:


> i heard merit for MBBS admissions is getting low upto 83% due to 50-50% quota system of boys and girls. my agrigate is 75.9%, should i apply in CMH lahore. What do u recommend. Reply


Yes yes, do apply to Shalamar, Lmdc, fmh and cmh.


----------



## Umer Yamin

Arooj.2 said:


> How would that lower the merit?? I have heard too it will lower the merit but how


If they implement the system, merit for boys will be lowered and for girls it will be raised.


----------



## eaqa

umer yamin should i apply to these colleges too cause i have like 74.5% now i am really worried ????Like tell that college in which i have real high possibilityyyyyyy:?:?


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> umer yamin should i apply to these colleges too cause i have like 74.5% now i am really worried ????Like tell that college in which i have real high possibilityyyyyyy:?:?


With that aggregate, Rashid Latif is the best option, also apply to CPMC, Akhtar Saeed, LMDC if you're willing to give any donations, UoL.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Anyone who got Admission confirmation call so far from any college??


----------



## eaqa

Yesterday i went to yusra for test and there were so many students i felt like i wont get admission .where ever i call they just say mam just apply we will see.i dont know what to do??before applying to IIMC the person on phone told me our last merit was 73 but a student at IIMC said it was like 76%.I am in a state of panic........ :speechless::?:?:?:?


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> umer yamin should i apply to these colleges too cause i have like 74.5% now i am really worried ????Like tell that college in which i have real high possibilityyyyyyy:?:?


Also apply to IMDC.


----------



## eaqa

but i think the admissions are closed


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> but i think the admissions are closed


Ahan, than try the medschools in Lahore, the ones I mentioned.


----------



## axxal

i got 835/1050 in matric... 834/1100 in fsc... 716/1100  in mcat.... total agree 70.8 %..... do i have any chance in mbbs in lhr nd isb... nd do i have any chance in bds in these cities .... i have no issue with donation thingy .. just tell me the name of colleges whivh wud take a dumb lyk me ... ps i got 60.77 / 87.5 in imdc  nd my name is not any list of mbbs nd bds  pllzzz help mee :!::!::!::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless: ...


----------



## husnain1

Yes surely u hve chance in cpmc rlmc avicena uol with donation and in Amna anayat u may get without any donation maybe in Islamabad u have chance in yusra and iimdc

- - - Updated - - -

In BDS may even get in imdc in second list and in colleges like Sharif akhter saeed and lmdc

- - - Updated - - -

And all colleges I mentioned above merit is not quiet high for bdu can get without donation


----------



## axxal

husnain1 said:


> Yes surely u hve chance in cpmc rlmc avicena uol with donation and in Amna anayat u may get without any donation maybe in Islamabad u have chance in yusra and iimdc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> In BDS may even get in imdc in second list and in colleges like Sharif akhter saeed and lmdc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And all colleges I mentioned above merit is not quiet high for bdu can get without donation


 thankuuuu that was soo soothing


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

HaseebKhan said:


> If you're out of Lahore, thenI can't really say but if you're situated in Lahore, then GOD YES you SHOULD have :/[/QUOTE
> lahore  everything seems risky here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> husnain1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arooj2 sorry to say but your chances of getting admission in mbbs without heavy donation are very less however u may get admissioadmission in BDS WITHOUT DONATION in colleges like Anna inayat ;azra naheed university of Lahore ;rlmc and central park AVICENA AND PROBABLY AKHTERSAEED
> 
> 
> 
> husnain my aggregate is 73.6  i have applied in BDS in cmh fmh lmdc and in rlmc..how many chances do i have ? i am extremely worried these days please help
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer Yamin

axxal said:


> i got 835/1050 in matric... 834/1100 in fsc... 716/1100  in mcat.... total agree 70.8 %..... do i have any chance in mbbs in lhr nd isb... nd do i have any chance in bds in these cities .... i have no issue with donation thingy .. just tell me the name of colleges whivh wud take a dumb lyk me ... ps i got 60.77 / 87.5 in imdc  nd my name is not any list of mbbs nd bds  pllzzz help mee :!::!::!::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless::speechless: ...


Apply to IMDC, Continental, Amna Inayat
And if you're willing to give donations than apply to LMDC, Avicenna
Also you can get in BDS without donations in LMDC.
And Sharif Medical and Dental College is another option.


----------



## umeriaz

*CMH*

Has anyone applied to CMH on SAT 2?


----------



## Dr.Umair

Colleges in karachi.

Dow international medical college if donations are no problem for you guys.

For Dental

Dow dental college
Dow international dental college.

Ziauddin medical college

Liaquat national medical college

Baqai medical college

Altamash dental college

Sirsyed medical college

Jinnah medical and dental college.


----------



## baby doll

entry test next oga ya khtam ogya? any final news?

- - - Updated - - -

wt abt foreign seat admissn in LMDC??? do thy take donation at once r throughout the five years???


----------



## ImagineDragons

What's better, IMDC or RIHS?


----------



## HaseebKhan

ImagineDragons said:


> What's better, IMDC or RIHS?


Depends. If its MBBS you crave, then comparatively IMDC is better. Riphah is a bit strict and people usually prefer it for its BDS programme.


----------



## KRRISH

ImagineDragons said:


> What's better, IMDC or RIHS?


Both are equally good... IMDC is slightly better


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima

A.o.a my agg is 84.122 and I have applied in cmh? Are there any chances that I'll get admsn in mbbs? 
And I have 80% agg in nust will I get admsn in mbbs as pc?


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> A.o.a my agg is 84.122 and I have applied in cmh? Are there any chances that I'll get admsn in mbbs?
> And I have 80% agg in nust will I get admsn in mbbs as pc?


You'll get into CMH without breakin sweat. About NUST I'd keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ImagineDragons

HaseebKhan said:


> Depends. If its MBBS you crave, then comparatively IMDC is better. Riphah is a bit strict and people usually prefer it for its BDS programme.


No, I meant Rawal institute of health and science.

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> Both are equally good... IMDC is slightly better


Yeah, I guess the fact that RIHS has that awkward sari for a uniform makes IMDC win.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima

Ahmed Zia thank you InshAllah I hope I get into CMH. And I am really craving mbbs in nust


----------



## Umer Yamin

baby doll said:


> entry test next oga ya khtam ogya? any final news?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wt abt foreign seat admissn in LMDC??? do thy take donation at once r throughout the five years???


Once


----------



## HaseebKhan

What are your dates for LMDC's interview??


----------



## Arooj.2

What will be the expected merit of lmdc mbbs?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Arooj.2 said:


> What will be the expected merit of lmdc mbbs?


Between 80.00% and 81.00%
My prediction.


----------



## HaseebKhan

Arooj.2 said:


> What will be the expected merit of lmdc mbbs?


80+
They call everyone, so they can seperate Waderay ke betay/betiyaan and those who can't afford donations.


----------



## medcrazy

Which ones better?? Fmh or lmdc??
Pros nd cons of both??


----------



## Umer Yamin

medcrazy said:


> Which ones better?? Fmh or lmdc??
> Pros nd cons of both??


Lmdc, better facilities, better faculty, better alumni as it is older, better campus, better environment, better hostels etc


----------



## lai_101

I have got 919 in matric , 905 in fsc and 782 in uhs . My aggregate is 77.6 percent . I'v applied in ripha , lmdc , uol , foundation , wah , cmh , avvicina , sharif . Are there any chances for me to get admission in bds in any of the above listed colleges ? please reply


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> I have got 919 in matric , 905 in fsc and 782 in uhs . My aggregate is 77.6 percent . I'v applied in ripha , lmdc , uol , foundation , wah , cmh , avvicina , sharif . Are there any chances for me to get admission in bds in any of the above listed colleges ? please reply


You'll get in all of them in BDS Inn Sha Allah.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

How we know the result of aptitude test of akhtar saeed. ??


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

HaseebKhan said:


> 80+
> They call everyone, so they can seperate Waderay ke betay/betiyaan and those who can't afford donations.


LOl somebody even told me to wear good clothes  hahahah


----------



## lai_101

...


----------



## maham ahmed

Does anybody here know the merit of BDS in FMH?


----------



## Umer Yamin

maham ahmed said:


> Does anybody here know the merit of BDS in FMH?


It is a mystery, however they say it was 72 last year so max 73-74% this year, however people with lower aggregates got in.


----------



## maryamtehreem

Umer Yamin said:


> maham ahmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody here know the merit of BDS in FMH?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mystery, however they say it was 72 last year so max 73-74% this year, however people with lower aggregates got in.
Click to expand...

 Thanks and what about mbbs, also when will their merit list be coming?


----------



## maryamtehreem

Hey guys, can you please tell me what was the merit of Islamic international riphah, also which one is better in riphah, imdc, and yusra and why? Thanks


----------



## Umer Yamin

maryamtehreem said:


> Thanks and what about mbbs, also when will their merit list be coming?


MBBS merit would be around 80%. And they do not display merit lists I guess, they just call the selected candidates to submit the fees, they'll be doing it shortly.


----------



## maham ahmed

Umer Yamin said:


> It is a mystery, however they say it was 72 last year so max 73-74% this year, however people with lower aggregates got in.


ITS on their website that the first merit list shall b displayed today? but that link aint opening! :/ my uhs aggregate is 68.1% i dOn't know the marks of aptitude test i gave! do i have A chance in BDS?


----------



## Umer Yamin

maham ahmed said:


> ITS on their website that the first merit list shall b displayed today? but that link aint opening! :/ my uhs aggregate is 68.1% i dOn't know the marks of aptitude test i gave! do i have A chance in BDS?


Yes you do have a chance, where else have you applied?


----------



## maham ahmed

Umer Yamin said:


> Yes you do have a chance, where else have you applied?


CMH lahore, margalla and islamic international islamabad! how many merit lists are displayed by FMH?


----------



## Umer Yamin

maham ahmed said:


> CMH lahore, margalla and islamic international islamabad! how many merit lists are displayed by FMH?


I think two or max three, and you'll get in Inn Sha Allah, you should've applied to LMDC as well.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

Umer Yamin said:


> It is a mystery, however they say it was 72 last year so max 73-74% this year, however people with lower aggregates got in.


UMER i got in FMH ..
i want to know which is better LMDC or FMH ? PLEASE ! and if i call LMDC,will they tell em if my name s there in their merit list ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> UMER i got in FMH ..
> i want to know which is better LMDC or FMH ? PLEASE ! and if i call LMDC,will they tell em if my name s there in their merit list ?


LMDC's better in my opinion especially for BDS, and yes call LMDC and ask, or else submit the fee at FMH as FMH too is a pretty good college, congratulations by the way


----------



## maham ahmed

tayyaba u applied for mbbs or bds? and wat was ur aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



tayyaba pervaiz said:


> UMER i got in FMH ..
> i want to know which is better LMDC or FMH ? PLEASE ! and if i call LMDC,will they tell em if my name s there in their merit list ?


tayyaba u applied for mbbs or bds? and wat was ur aggregate?


----------



## eaqa

Congrats tayyaba !But right now i am really angry at yusra. They said that the merit list will be out at 13 and when i called they said after afew days.My uncle came to know that they have already selected students and are giving them calls .(people with donations and sifarish come first) ok MERIT LIST IS LATE THATS OK but atleast tell us our nts result nope they wont tell us.And if u ask them their staff wont reply or just shuts the phone.What to do??????????????

- - - Updated - - -

and how do we do this sifarish thing i mean u call and say WHAT???that i have a sifarish???


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

eaqa said:


> Congrats tayyaba !But right now i am really angry at yusra. They said that the merit list will be out at 13 and when i called they said after afew days.My uncle came to know that they have already selected students and are giving them calls .(people with donations and sifarish come first) ok MERIT LIST IS LATE THATS OK but atleast tell us our nts result nope they wont tell us.And if u ask them their staff wont reply or just shuts the phone.What to do??????????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and how do we do this sifarish thing i mean u call and say WHAT???that i have a sifarish???


thank you so much  but i am totally against this sifaarish thingy ! and i myself got in on merit only ..
i gave no donations and no reference..i called LMDC they didn't even give me a positive response ..so i am going fr FMH now


----------



## aneyk

Hey... wait.. they have started calling?? mine was 77.8% and I applied in both programs..... I should have gotten into bds at least...???


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> Congrats tayyaba !But right now i am really angry at yusra. They said that the merit list will be out at 13 and when i called they said after afew days.My uncle came to know that they have already selected students and are giving them calls .(people with donations and sifarish come first) ok MERIT LIST IS LATE THATS OK but atleast tell us our nts result nope they wont tell us.And if u ask them their staff wont reply or just shuts the phone.What to do??????????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and how do we do this sifarish thing i mean u call and say WHAT???that i have a sifarish???


You ask your source to talk to them, that's how sifarish is done


----------



## Umer Yamin

aneyk said:


> Hey... wait.. they have started calling?? mine was 77.8% and I applied in both programs..... I should have gotten into bds at least...???


You will get in hopefully


----------



## Hammas

hey, plz tell me in which private med. clg admissions are still open. my aggregate is 75.9 want to get admission in mbbs without donation. plz guide and reply fast. im in trouble.


----------



## HaseebKhan

Hammas said:


> hey, plz tell me in which private med. clg admissions are still open. my aggregate is 75.9 want to get admission in mbbs without donation. plz guide and reply fast. im in trouble.


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...te-medical-colleges-still-open-admission.html  Check out the dates and see what can be done  Cheers.


----------



## lai_101

My aggregate is 77.6 . Think i can get into ucmd or ripha ( in any bds or mbbs ) ? Should i apply in avvicina just in case ? I heard their merit is low :/


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> My aggregate is 77.6 . Think i can get into ucmd or ripha ( in any bds or mbbs ) ? Should i apply in avvicina just in case ? I heard their merit is low :/


Avicenna is really creepy, it has got the worst administration ever, abusive actually, it is on the verge of being black listed by PMDC due to their corrupt practices and incompetent clinical side, trust me, you wouldn't wanna go there.


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> My aggregate is 77.6 . Think i can get into ucmd or ripha ( in any bds or mbbs ) ? Should i apply in avvicina just in case ? I heard their merit is low :/


You'll get in at RLMC with that aggregate, not sure if their admissions are still open or not but if they are, apply before a second thought


----------



## Arooj.2

Tmr is the last date for Rlmc, apply there, u will get in IA.


----------



## lai_101

What's rmlc ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> What's rmlc ?


Rashid Latif Medical College.


----------



## lai_101

Does it has a test or interview ? Also is the form available online ?


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> Does it has a test or interview ? Also is the form available online ?


Not a test but an interview, and not sure about the forms availability online but I think it isn't as you have to pay for the prospectus and all before you could buy the form, the form was available last year at Hamid Latif Hospital, Ferozepur Road Lahore, as well as the college itself.


----------



## lai_101

Well im going to reach lahore for uol test on Sunday . Maybe they'll give me the form a day after deadline . I'll call them tomorrow. Thanks by the way


----------



## Umer Yamin

lai_101 said:


> Well im going to reach lahore for uol test on Sunday . Maybe they'll give me the form a day after deadline . I'll call them tomorrow. Thanks by the way


Yes be sure to ask them but I don't think they'll give forms after the deadline


----------



## lai_101

Ok, will do


----------



## HaseebKhan

lai_101 said:


> What's rmlc ?


Rashid Matif Ladical College


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> Rashid Matif Ladical College


Hahahaha


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Umer what is the merit if rlmc?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

HaseebKhan said:


> Rashid Matif Ladical College


hhahahah made me laugh madly !


----------



## HaseebKhan

xD xD


----------



## lai_101

That was a dumb joke -.-


----------



## HaseebKhan

Yeah it was kinda


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Umer what is the merit if rlmc?


Not really sure but last year it was arouns 72-73%
It might have increased to 75% this year.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

No college add 12.5 % of interview. 
Then why are they doing this fake interview drama @""


----------



## HaseebKhan

Exactly!


----------



## Hammas

thanks, ur link was helpfull


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> No college add 12.5 % of interview.
> Then why are they doing this fake interview drama @""


Just to ensure if you can actually pay the fee for five years or not.


----------



## husnain1

I have 81.6 aggregate and lmdc did not call me while I got call from Sharif what I do


----------



## Umer Yamin

husnain1 said:


> I have 81.6 aggregate and lmdc did not call me while I got call from Sharif what I do


Join Sharif


----------



## husnain1

But I don't like it will I have sure chance in lmdc or not?


----------



## Umer Yamin

husnain1 said:


> But I don't like it will I have sure chance in lmdc or not?


You are a border line case, but there are more chances of you getting in then not getting in.


----------



## medcrazy

With an aggregate of 82 i didnt get a call from fmh or lmdc for mbbs. 
So i think it is wise to save my seat in sharif nd if im called then only hv a refund. My dad says that if classes start then i should not refund coz they cut half of total fee or they dont refund as a whole. Also, orientation day is included as start of classes so i cant refund after orientation day... any idea when is orientation day??


----------



## GSM7

Is LMDC calling people for MBBS? I haven't heard anyone being called for MBBS.


----------



## husnain1

When lmdc display first selection list

- - - Updated - - -

LAst year my friend with 79.8 aggregate got in how merit increase so much this year he also told me that you have sure chance but now I am really worried


----------



## medcrazy

The clerk at lmdc says that they called students for mbbs yesterday nd will also call on monday.
This is so frustrating... people with 82 nd 83 arent being called. What the hell is this????? 
People should go to uhs and complain. After all, these private med colgs come under uhs...
I think the best move is to save ur seat whereever u are called from nd dn wait for these colgs... right??
Nd wn are classes starting at sharif or wnz the orientation??


- - - Updated - - -

Husnain 1 iss baar everything went topsy turvy when cmh took every1 on sat2 basis. Now behind cmh every colg is allowed to do their dark practises as theyl say the merit has risen. Last year cmh merit was 82. something. This year 84.7. So increase each colgs merit by 2 percent nd then see if u can get in. Oh nd this method only applies to the 10% on merit seats private colg like fmh nd lmdc hv... (i doubt if they are taking even 10% on merit students this year) otherwise agr donation de sakte ho tu fmh ki doors are wide open abhi bhi...
Iss saal literally tamasha kr rahe hain sare private wale...


----------



## bushra shahbaz

medcrazy said:


> The clerk at lmdc says that they called students for mbbs yesterday nd will also call on monday.
> This is so frustrating... people with 82 nd 83 arent being called. What the hell is this?????
> People should go to uhs and complain. After all, these private med colgs come under uhs...
> I think the best move is to save ur seat whereever u are called from nd dn wait for these colgs... right??
> Nd wn are classes starting at sharif or wnz the orientation??
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Husnain 1 iss baar everything went topsy turvy when cmh took every1 on sat2 basis. Now behind cmh every colg is allowed to do their dark practises as theyl say the merit has risen. Last year cmh merit was 82. something. This year 84.7. So increase each colgs merit by 2 percent nd then see if u can get in. Oh nd this method only applies to the 10% on merit seats private colg like fmh nd lmdc hv... (i doubt if they are taking even 10% on merit students this year) otherwise agr donation de sakte ho tu fmh ki doors are wide open abhi bhi...
> Iss saal literally tamasha kr rahe hain sare private wale...


Cmh's merit is high only because they took locals on sat 2...whereas other private medical schools only accept foreign applicants on sat2... they giving us a reason of the merit being high is crap...it is just that they want to take more money from those who have lower aggregates in the name of donations.


----------



## aneyk

medcrazy said:


> The clerk at lmdc says that they called students for mbbs yesterday nd will also call on monday.
> This is so frustrating... people with 82 nd 83 arent being called. What the hell is this?????
> People should go to uhs and complain. After all, these private med colgs come under uhs...
> I think the best move is to save ur seat whereever u are called from nd dn wait for these colgs... right??
> Nd wn are classes starting at sharif or wnz the orientation??
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Husnain 1 iss baar everything went topsy turvy when cmh took every1 on sat2 basis. Now behind cmh every colg is allowed to do their dark practises as theyl say the merit has risen. Last year cmh merit was 82. something. This year 84.7. So increase each colgs merit by 2 percent nd then see if u can get in. Oh nd this method only applies to the 10% on merit seats private colg like fmh nd lmdc hv... (i doubt if they are taking even 10% on merit students this year) otherwise agr donation de sakte ho tu fmh ki doors are wide open abhi bhi...
> Iss saal literally tamasha kr rahe hain sare private wale...


Literally tamasha kar rahe hain.....


----------



## medcrazy

Bushra i agree with u... im just wondering why the parents or students arent complaining to uhs??
Nd aneyk lol...but i do mean it though...


----------



## aneyk

I am so tensed I have to do BDS now in LMDC... why do they do this... its so painful... people study so much for MCAT and in the end all seats are taken by sat wale... they change policies every year...?? I hope there licence gets canceled insha Allah....


----------



## Umer Yamin

bushra shahbaz said:


> Cmh's merit is high only because they took locals on sat 2...whereas other private medical schools only accept foreign applicants on sat2... they giving us a reason of the merit being high is crap...it is just that they want to take more money from those who have lower aggregates in the name of donations.


CMH has always been taking locals on SAT II, since the MCAT test this year was pretty difficult, so more students applied on SAT II basis, and I think taking students in on SAT II basis rather than the MCAT is a good step, the test is same for both foreigners as well as locals, great step by CMH, I would like other colleges doing the same too


----------



## Umer Yamin

aneyk said:


> I am so tensed I have to do BDS now in LMDC... why do they do this... its so painful... people study so much for MCAT and in the end all seats are taken by sat wale... they change policies every year...?? I hope there licence gets canceled insha Allah....


You talking about LMDC's licence getting cancelled? 
That is highly unlikely


----------



## bushra shahbaz

Umer Yamin said:


> bushra shahbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cmh's merit is high only because they took locals on sat 2...whereas other private medical schools only accept foreign applicants on sat2... they giving us a reason of the merit being high is crap...it is just that they want to take more money from those who have lower aggregates in the name of donations.
> 
> 
> 
> CMH has always been taking locals on SAT II, since the MCAT test this year was pretty difficult, so more students applied on SAT II basis, and I think taking students in on SAT II basis rather than the MCAT is a good step, the test is same for both foreigners as well as locals, great step by CMH, I would like other colleges doing the same too
Click to expand...

that is something else!..i know that cmh accepts locals on sat 2... but other colleges dont... so they obviously have their criteria based on uhs aggregates or their aptititude tests (ifany) ...if other colleges are telling people that the merit is high ..that is not right!


----------



## Umer Yamin

bushra shahbaz said:


> that is something else!..i know that cmh accepts locals on sat 2... but other colleges dont... so they obviously have their criteria based on uhs aggregates or their aptititude tests (ifany) ...if other colleges are telling people that the merit is high ..that is not right!


The merit for private colleges always increases due to the increasing number of applicants each year.


----------



## medcrazy

Umer yar apni beech mein na maar. Iss baar merit kam hona tha agr cmh wale sat2 par sb bochon ko na lete. Pichli dafa sat2 par kam bache the bt agr sat2 par lena hai tu 50% on sat2 nd 50% on uhs mcat krlein. Agr sat2 par hi lena hai tu mcat dene ki kya zarorat hai nd dn cmh aptitude test mein 4 ghante sarne ki?? 
Nd baki colg like fmh tu merit par le hi nahi rahe. Agr lete tu 83 wale kyun ghr bhete hain??


----------



## HaseebKhan

Fsc. walay SAT nai dey sakte? If No, thats the REAL injustice  If, yes they can, then calm down bro


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> Fsc. walay SAT nai dey sakte? If No, thats the REAL injustice  If, yes they can, then calm down bro


SAT has no such requirements that only A Levels or high school students can take it, everybody can take the exam, no discrimination at all.


----------



## HaseebKhan

Umer Yamin said:


> SAT has no such requirements that only A Levels or high school students can take it, everybody can take the exam, no discrimination at all.


My point exactly.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Is anyone out there who got call from rlmc?
Rlmc mein donations chalti hai kyaaaaaa??


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Is anyone out there who got call from rlmc?
> Rlmc mein donations chalti hai kyaaaaaa??


Hamid Latif Hospital, their primary hospital is one of the most expensive hospitals in Lahore, they do not need donations, donations only work in medical colleges with attached hospitals functioning on trust.


----------



## HaseebKhan

I don't know what kind of perfection RLMC wants, really. Very less here who've been called.


----------



## Umer Yamin

HaseebKhan said:


> I don't know what kind of perfection RLMC wants, really. Very less here who've been called.


Mark my words, in around 5 years or so, RLMC will be right there at the top.


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> Mark my words, in around 5 years or so, RLMC will be right there at the top.


They can, if they improve their "Primary" Teaching Hospital, which is Arif Memorial Hospital and, improve their MBBS results as well. They do have the potential to come on top.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

It means no chance there as well


----------



## husnain1

Don't worry even first list of Sharif medical college has last merit 83.6 but now they are calling students with 81 aggregate


----------



## maryamtehreem

Hey is yusra medical college list is up?


----------



## eaqa

at yusra either they dont pick up the phone or they say call after a few days or we will call MAN THEY MAKE ME SO ANGRY
And my uncle said that they have already chosen people giving donations or having heavy sifarish so .... i dont know if its possible for me or anyone with no sifarish so lets wait until they become sober 

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know that what would be the merit of IIMC really worried??? i mean can they accept someone with 74.45%?????


----------



## maryamtehreem

Is yusra good. What was the merit last year? And I heard 4m a friend that list is up, though I didn't find it so I asked again and now she says that they are only calling people and stuff like that, even she didn't get a call and now I'm really confused


----------



## eaqa

whats ur aggregate ???


----------



## maryamtehreem

They didn't tell the nts result...


----------



## Kinza Mehr

Can anybody tell me that is Yusra medical college start making calls to the students? and can anybody rank yusra medical college? :?


----------



## eaqa

maryamtehreem said:


> They didn't tell the nts result...


nope they didnt ,nor are they calling and aggregate with uhs test

- - - Updated - - -

today my father went to yusra and they said that they had already chosen students.(But he did not ask about the merit)when i called the guy was so rude and i asked about the merit he first said i dont know then he said i cant tell u and hung up on me .The staff is so mean i would advise everyone dont ever go there they are horrible people. And i know that they have taken people on sifarish and donations so we cant do anything now.


----------



## maryamtehreem

I called imdc today, they said they'll be calling more students after two days  And my friend got a call from yusra, her uhs aggregate is 80


----------



## eaqa

guys i got accepted from aimc i dont know how it is but its the only place where they called me for interview rlmc said that they would call after 25 so should i wait or pay???????? reply fast plz


----------



## HaseebKhan

Allama Iqbal Med College called you? :O Who in their right state of mind would pay 8-10 lac to get away from AIMC x_x


----------



## eaqa

no amna inayat med college

- - - Updated - - -

lol


----------



## HaseebKhan

Oh very sorry then :'/ Depends on your aggregate actually, 75+ then wait for RLMC, otherwise no faida in waiting, cheers


----------



## eaqa

i have like 74 .5 so i am really scared plz tell if i should go for it or not???


----------



## fatti

- My friend has an aggregate of 80% and she didn't get a call...


----------



## HaseebKhan

eaqa said:


> i have like 74 .5 so i am really scared plz tell if i should go for it or not???


I'm waiting for Continental as well as RLMC.. see what suits you 

- - - Updated - - -



fatti said:


> - My friend has an aggregate of 80% and she didn't get a call...


80%? Hello? Yes its me. Kal 11 laakh laraha hun mein


----------



## fatti

HaseebKhan said:


> I'm waiting for Continental as well as RLMC.. see what suits you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 80%? Hello? Yes its me. Kal 11 laakh laraha hun mein


- I was talkin about someone else Haseeb


----------



## eaqa

so guys i guess i am going to go for it 
by the way how is the college any info .It seemed a little creepy:android: to me.


----------



## Umer Yamin

eaqa said:


> so guys i guess i am going to go for it
> by the way how is the college any info .It seemed a little creepy:android: to me.


It is a little creepy but it'll be fine Inn Sha Allah


----------



## eaqa

thanks umer yamin


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Which is better option?
Bds from lmdc,fmh
Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


----------



## Umer Yamin

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Which is better option?
> Bds from lmdc,fmh
> Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


BDS


----------



## HaseebKhan

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Which is better option?
> Bds from lmdc,fmh
> Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


Degrees from Private Colleges are almost same. MBBS and BDS, which ever suits you more.


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Which is better option?
> Bds from lmdc,fmh
> Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


If you can hold off against the 4th Reich at Avicenna then MBBS should be your first priority. If not then BDS from either FMH or LMDC isn't at all bad either.


----------



## eaqa

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Which is better option?
> Bds from lmdc,fmh
> Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


I would say mbbs


----------



## aneyk

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Which is better option?
> Bds from lmdc,fmh
> Or mbbs in continental,amna inayat or avicenna?!


BDS... no substitute to a known and good college!.


----------



## eaqa

I agree that colleges have effect but guys if we study hard in no matter what college and get good grades I think that's the imp thing


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima

The merit of cmh mbbs has dropped to 83.1 how much more will it drop?


----------



## aneyk

eaqa said:


> I agree that colleges have effect but guys if we study hard in no matter what college and get good grades I think that's the imp thing


Yeah that's true... in the end you get the same degree..


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2

Aviceena kay admissions close hi gaye hongay ab to. 
Now i am repenting.


----------



## Alizah121

I want to know about Uol.Is it good??


----------



## Umer Yamin

Alizah121 said:


> I want to know about Uol.Is it good??


Yes it's a fine college


----------



## Sehar younis

Hey ! 
I am just soo confused about what should i do  i got admission in hebei north university in china but still i feel like i should go for Pakistan medical colleges first ...and i didnt give the state test now what should i do..i got 747 in fsc i hope u all will help me out


----------



## KRRISH

Sehar younis said:


> Hey !
> I am just soo confused about what should i do  i got admission in hebei north university in china but still i feel like i should go for Pakistan medical colleges first ...and i didnt give the state test now what should i do..i got 747 in fsc i hope u all will help me out


Apply in all..Try with sefarish...Hopefully you will get


----------

